# Not so impressive.



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I've bought two Groz products, and it was two too many. I can't help but feel the cheap hand tools like Groz turn many beginning woodworkers away from handtools.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, to be fair, my #78 kinda sucks too. I would probably be more upset if I hadn't gotten it for a ridiculous price. I think the Record version is nicer. The dual support on the fence goes a long way.


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a Groz #4 I got about a year ago at Woodcraft. It was pretty good right out of the box. I did a little work to flatten the sole but not much else. The blade that came with it was not great. Not as good as the ones that you might get on an old Stanley but in that general ballpark. Considering the price, I would say it was a good deal.

Tom


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

*In retrospect, I would have just hunted down an old Stanley 78, which this is just a copy of, and restored her.*
It's never too late. I have a Stanley 78 & love it. Needed no tuning. I have a lot of different planes in my shop, all of them either old Stanleys of Millers Falls & all were a bargain compared to what I could have gotten in a new plane. I suppose if I had a ton of money to spend on tools, I might consider paying up for the high end planes, but I don't know why, when you can get a used Stanley or Millers Falls for the price of a budget plane, you'd want the budget import. I say ,"buy American"...even if it's an old used American…maybe especially if it's old & used.


----------

